
Ask HN: Is Freenode IRC network now for registered users only? - app4soft
It&#x27;s look something changed on Freenode network and now for open any channel hosted on it&#x27;s server user should be &quot;registered&quot;.<p>When you try connect to Freenode server you will get notification message:<p><i>freenode-connect: Due to the persistent ongoing spam, all new connections are being set +R (block messages from unidentified users) and will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified.</i><p>If you has no registered user account on Freenode  -- then you couldn&#x27;t do nothing on it&#x27;s IRC anymore...<p>So, Freenode stopped to be friendly for anonymous users? What is going on?
======
Pako
They literally gave you the reason. Spam was getting unbearable.

------
Pako
They literally gave you the reason. Spam.

~~~
grzm
You can delete comments if they don't have a reply and you're still within the
editing window. Click the timestamp of the comment and you should see a link
to "delete".

